# Leave the cat ALONE!!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She will in time. I gave an area of the house strictly to the cats so they can relax without the dogs bothering them. Got a baby gate and put it up high enough so the cats can go under but to small for the dogs. I think Bama was about 8 months old when he started leaving the cats alone.


----------



## RockingK (Oct 25, 2009)

Our dog doesn't play with the cats at all. Mainly because our cats don't play. Kyra learned very young in life that the cats are not toys. She would sniff them and they would let her have it. Now that she is full grown the cats will walk under her and rub on her, but if she sniffs them they swat and hiss at her. When the cats come around she stands stock still and won't even look at them. 

Here is my suggestion. I would only do this under supervision and if the dog is very gentle and won't hurt the cat. If you think the dog might play too rough with the cat I might avoid this. Let the dog case and corner the cat. Once the cat has had enough he will let the dog know, usually with a swat. Soon the dog will learn it is just not worth it to mess with the cat. 

Think of it like something you would do with kids. You can only tell them not to touch something so many times. Sometimes the need to figure out for themselves that maybe mom/dad was right and doing X was not a good idea.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

well she's about a year old.... 
I don't have a big enough house to block parts off. Only 1,050sq ft here. 4 more years and we're hoping to move to a place with more land and more sq feet. This is just our starter house


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

uhm, ok now Hayden ignores the cat.. Duke has never had a problem chasing the cat. After a while he'll chase him a little then turn around and the cat will chase duke...

Now Duke shows NO intrest in the cat at all and I think it's making the cat angry.... Just a few min ago Duke was just sitting there looking at me when the cat sat behind him... made some wierd meows... put his paw on him and just bit right into Duke and pulled on his skin. Duke did NOTHING. After a few seconds he got up and got onto the couch until the cat walked away lol

so uhm.. how to get the cat to stop chewing on the dog? I'm so confused.. lol Although it is pretty entertaining.. sorry duke


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

We have a almost 14 year old cat she let Cash know right away that she was the Queen B. She doesn't swat at him just growls and he listens. Keester our 9 month old monster giant cat tries to play with him but hes to bouncy and he swats at hisses at him but they run all over the house and the back yard. It's pretty fun to watch them play.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh I have no solutions.
Max thinks Toby is a squeaky toy. But that's because Toby shows a perverse pleasure in being slobbered and chewed by Max. He actually comes over to Max after I tell Max to stop. There is Toby, wet from head to tail, literally, and continuing to come to Max for more of the same.
Now, with Sheba and Peanut it's a different thing. Sheba is definitely the queen of the place and she has let Max know she's a chew free zone. Peanut - well, we really haven't seen much of Peanut unless Max is asleep....


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

In my case it is:''Leave the dog alone!!!!!"Our cat Mara is so unique-rescued by us when she was tiny.She's one crazy cat!Accepts 3 people in the world-me,my mother and my brother.Does not even go to my my father,and he adores cats.Anyway,she lived with 2 dogs and a cat,but when we got Bell she ran,hid and hissed at him.After two weeks she began staying in the same room with him.Until one day when he was wagging his tail at her,as her royal highness was passing by,she rubbed into his head with her eyes closed.
So i guess in two months she was fine with him.She now greets him and rubs in him,sometimes for minutes.But when he does something that she considers unacceptable,she jumps at him,with a fierce ''miaw'' and bites the lower part of his back leg.The poor boy is terrified when she does it.Mind you,she's a small female cat-about 4.4 labels,and he is turning into a good-sized male golden-74 lb,almost 24 inches at year and 10 months...So it's a strange thing to see,when he runs away from her terrified.So,Mara,please,:LEAVE THE DOG ALONE,you sweet beast you.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We bought the dog gates with cat doors to let the cats get away from the dog. Works great except our 65lb golden female Jazz knows she can get thru the cat door. She doesn't bother to do it when she and our cat Roofus are playing chase and tag around the house, but will go thru it in the evening to get in "her" chair to go to bed when we have the front room gated off for the baby. Luckily, our new golden, Darby at 35lbs doesn't know the trick - YET!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Our queen of the world cat never had a problem with our previous Golden, he was old and here first and mostly ignored her. Now baby Jaro is a different story. She doesn't like him but torments him. He wants to play and gets her in corners and she hisses and bats at him and runs so he will chase her. I do have up gates so she can have some space, and I expect one of these days things will calm down.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I have 4 dogs and two cats, our tiger cat Pappy walks all over the house on the ground included, and occasionally the dogs will go over and mouth his head or put a paw on him, but for the most part the cat just hangs with them, and they even share the dog bed with him. On the other hand my orange cat Sunny, gets harassed any time he is on the ground. I think it's because he runs when the dogs approach him. If he just stood there the game wouldn't be fun and they would leave him alone.As a result he prefers his perch above the dryer or on the Island between the kitchen and Living Room.He will only come down when the dogs are out.


----------



## henry218 (Nov 30, 2009)

we have our dog and cat at almost similar time and similar age, only 1 month diff between the two. it happen for the first 2 weeks or so, and after that they are FRIENDS!! haha.. 
my cat even cleans up my dog face and coat.

cheers


----------



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

we got our kittens about a year before we got roxy. we've had roxy since march, and really it's only been the last couple weeks that our boy kitty will even be NEAR roxy when she's awake. Our girl kitty lets roxy play with her, and when she has enough she let's her have it. And our cats are not declawed, so roxy usually stops after that. I was hoping that they would become fast friends, but it has taken awhile.


----------



## pride-and-joy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Cat Tree*

This is how Yoshi can chill and not have to sleep with one eye open. Neither dog is a serious threat but they do like to chase him, especially the Rott. I also keep his food bowl on the top perch to keep the dogs from eating the cat food. Love this thing! Overstock.com for less than $100.


----------

